
Microsoft's New Data Center Sits at the Bottom of the Sea - humble_engineer
https://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/infrastructure/a21206689/microsofts-new-data-center-sits-at-the-bottom-of-the-sea/
======
heatisentropy
It's more expensive to put a data center underwater.

They must be putting a data center under water in order to cool the
datacenter: in order to release heat into water that's cooler than the
datacenter.

Does releasing heat into the ocean make the ocean warmer?

We know that warmer oceans cause more frequent and more severe hurricanes,
that warmer oceans cause coral that schools of fish feed on to die; we know
that warmer ocean temperatures negatively affect an ecosystem that we depend
upon.

Who did the environmental sustainability impact study on this? Where is that
report?

